# Longines Heritage 1942



## Ccubed9187 (May 30, 2013)

Im interested in purchasing the Longines Heritage 1942 (white dial) pictured below. Does anyone have any hands on experience and can provide a review?


----------



## Fatz028 (Mar 14, 2009)

No! But it is a nice watch. I just handled the Longines Heritage 1951 a few weeks ago. If its anything like the 1951 then you will like it. The fit and feel was fantastic. The watch felt like it was made back then. I wanted it.


----------



## Dale Vito (Apr 6, 2006)

I LOVE these! They (either black or white) have that vintage chic to 'm.. Longines Tre Tacche.. Patek 5070..

Here are two wristshot - black & white on the wrist of yours truly. I am seriously tempted to add one of these to my personal collection, as I love VINTAGE and I think price/quality with Longines is one of the best you can get in today's market.


----------



## coggy (Jul 5, 2013)

Check out the heritage 1938 chrono that's coming out soon too:


----------



## Ford. (Nov 22, 2008)

Bumping this thread - can someone explain to me why there is a '20' at the 25 minute mark on the chronograph minutes? What am I missing? This is on both white and black versions.


----------



## dperreno (Jul 8, 2013)

Ford. said:


> Bumping this thread - can someone explain to me why there is a '20' at the 25 minute mark on the chronograph minutes? What am I missing? This is on both white and black versions.


Wow! Good catch! I'd love to know the answer as well. It isn't just the stock photo either, as both of the watches in Dale's reply have the same issue (well, the black one for sure).


----------



## col (Oct 20, 2006)

Indeed, I found this out myself too from all the stock photos online, and a search to see if there was a reason led me here. Although nearly a year ago, has anyone found out if this is a QC issue at Longines? 

I have not seen it in ayn of their new chronos, column wheel or not in the heritage lines.

There are not may watches that have that PP 5070 vibe to them, but the 10 20 20 30 problem is a bit distracting, buyer-wise for me.

its not a nod to an error in the past, none of the 30CH or lovely 13ZN chronos have it, and little info on this problem around it seems.

Oh well


----------



## hemingway1999 (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi!

 This is my first post on this forum, but I thought I need to share my experience regarding this issue. I bought the 1942 brand new from an AD and noticed the strange subdial markers. I looked around the web and found some pictures that seemed to show correct dials so I contacted the AD and they were really surprised. They had never seen this error. I then contacted Longines in Switzerland and after a day I received an email saying that this is a QC issue and that Longines would replace the dial free of charge. When I told them that the misprint was in their official catalogues as well, they were quite embarrassed and told me that they knew that this had slipped through QC even in the promotion pictures.

I handed in my watch to the AD and after a couple of days, I received the watch back with the correct markers. I tried to post a picture here but did not manage to...

Regards,

Henrik


----------



## falten (Feb 11, 2010)

its a cool feature with the missprint  never the less im not botherd of it.

i love my longines 1942 , got it a few weeks ago...


----------



## Watch Box (Aug 25, 2015)

How beautiful! Now I'm reconsidering the speedy!!!!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## kolakk (Sep 20, 2013)

What price is it?


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

Fools! Don't change the dials! Your grandchildren will be seeking the error dial variants!
Reminds me of the Omega Speedmaster bezel from 1969 that had a 220 on the tachymeter where a 200 should have been.


----------



## col (Oct 20, 2006)

It really is a stunning piece, and Longines are wonderful watches from the old epoch to collect - the chronos or the original Paul emile Victor ones given to explorers around the same time as the JLC Geophysic are just gorgeous.
Is that a Horween strap too? Very PP-esque in a way.


----------



## WATCHFULi (Dec 1, 2015)

I'm absolutely in love with this piece, but wondering what's going to happen with the error. Is Longines just going to replace all sub dials as they come for the people who care? Or are they planning to fix it and release correct ones going forward?


----------



## C4L18R3 (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm currently looking at this, the 1954 and the Heritage Flagship Chrono. The 1942 is winning but only just. These photos are killing me! Specially with the Horween strap on it. I don't care much for the error which would kind of make it cool in my books. My problem is I have been going over all the info and discussions on these 3 models for weeks and find it so hard to decide!


----------



## Elmo18 (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm about to pull the trigger as well.....someone stop me!!!!!!!!!

- Ilham


----------



## Watch Box (Aug 25, 2015)

Do it! life is too short!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mugszy27 (Nov 11, 2008)

Ford. said:


> Bumping this thread - can someone explain to me why there is a '20' at the 25 minute mark on the chronograph minutes? What am I missing? This is on both white and black versions.


Good catch. I'm going by my AD today and will see if they have one of these. I love error dials!


----------



## Apollo40 (Dec 22, 2017)

The misprint will be worth a lot of money one day, simply because Swiss watch companies very rarely make mistakes like that. Hold it


----------

